# What happened to CJ's website??



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone know? It doesn't appear any more. :sob: I enjoyed looking at her adventures/quilting every few days.

Limey


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

I don't know - I came here today kinda looking for her too somewhere
Diana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if she and /or the webhost were effected by all the Eastern power outages. Now I'll be trying to find her, too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

she is not found on facebook anymore. I had an old message and her name does not link to anything.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Same here.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

She hasn't posted _anything_ here since 6/22... :huh:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Hadn't she said something about retiring?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

ErinP said:


> She hasn't posted _anything_ here since 6/22... :huh:


That's about the last time she posted over at PatternReview too.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I follow her blog....she posted last there on 6/26. Her dh is going to New Orleans so maybe she is with him. She posted earlier that the place they will be staying doesn't have internet access. 
So hopefully all is well and she's just with her dh.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have an email from her that she took her website down.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I heard from her and she's fine. A lot of changes in her life and one of those changes is that she is breaking away from spending so much time on the internet. She took down her website and FB page. 

I sure admire her ability to do what she needs to do to free herself for other things. I'm not sure I could make the break from the internet without having serious withdrawal issues! LOL

I did tell her to check in with us from time-to-time to let us know how she is doing. I sure did love hearing about her new land and all the changes in her life. I'll miss her being around so much, to say nothing of her great quilting advice.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I did a search and she posted on general chat 3 days ago, on the thread Nothing To Eat.

I sure miss her in the sewing forum.


----------

